# wie per ssh compilieren & verbindung beenden!?

## andi_s

hallo,

ich will was groesseres auf einem server kompilieren (dauert so ca. 8h), daher will ich nach dem starten die ssh-verbindung trennen koennen.

die moeglichkeiten, die ich kenne:

- nohup make

- make & 

das gefaellt mir aber beides nicht, da ich so ja nicht sehen kann was passiert, wenn ich mich wieder einlogge.

alternativ habe ich ueberlegt die ausgabe von make in ein logfile umzuleiten. dann ginge das natuerlich, aber das kostet hd-performance und das logfile duerfte auch ziemlich gross werden.

kennt jemand dazu eine bessere alternative?

----------

## disi

Bevor keiner etwas schreibt  :Smile: 

Guck mal nach screen

Damit kannst du Sitzungen suspenden und dann spaeter wieder verbinden. Ausserdem kann man zwischen mehreren "Fenstern/Sessions" hin- und herschalten.

Ich bin mir nun nicht sicher, ob er den gesamten Buildvorgang weiter in die abgelegte Session speichert  :Sad: 

----------

## andi_s

ok, danke - ich werde mir screen mal ansehen...

ich habe allerdings irgendwie im hinterkopf, dass ich mal gelesen habe, wie das auch anders geht (nur finde ich die website leider nicht wieder...)

----------

## toralf

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> h
> 
> - nohup make
> 
> - make & 
> ...

 ?

nohup schreibt nach nohup.out, das kann man per "tail -f nohup.out" doch gut verfolgen , oder ?

----------

## Max Steel

Aber nicht mehr eingreifen außer durch den harten "kill"... oder?

Also ich für meinen Teil nutze auch gerne screen mit dem Schalter -S

So kann ich mehrere screen-Sitzungen am Namen unterscheiden, ansonsten heißen sie ja in etwa so: <pid>.<tty>.<host>

Mit dem Schalter kann es so aussehen: <pid>.<ParameterfürS>.<host>

Dann kann man mit screen -x <Name> zwischen den screen-Sitzungen diese emerge-Sitzung heraussuchen. (Natürlich nur wenn die anderen Sitzungen andere Namen haben. Ansonsten meckert screen und möchte noch die pid dazu haben.

----------

## mv

Statt screen kann man auch tmux verwenden.

----------

## Necoro

oder dtach

----------

## mv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> oder dtach

 

Wobei dtach kein vollständiger Ersatz für screen ist, tmux hingegen schon. Für den genannten Einsatzzweck wird dtach aber natürlich ausreichen.

----------

## Necoro

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   oder dtach 
> 
> Wobei dtach kein vollständiger Ersatz für screen ist

 

Was eben nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil sein muss, da man sich nicht mit den 1000 Knöpfen und Hebeln von screen auseinandersetzen muss  :Very Happy:  (Zu mindestens war das der Grund von mir, damals dtach zu verwenden.)

----------

## musv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Was eben nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil sein muss, da man sich nicht mit den 1000 Knöpfen und Hebeln von screen auseinandersetzen muss  

 

Öhm, 

```
screen
```

zeug machen

```
Ctrl + a + d
```

Zum Wiederherstellen:

```
screen -r
```

Wenn mehrere Screens detached sind, probiert man halt die angegebenen PIDs durch. 

Wo sind jetzt nochmal die 1000 Hebel?

----------

## Treborius

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alternativ habe ich ueberlegt die ausgabe von make in ein logfile umzuleiten. dann ginge das natuerlich, aber das kostet hd-performance und das logfile duerfte auch ziemlich gross werden.
> 
> 

 

glaube kaum, das sowas bei 8h compilieren ins gewicht fällt,

benutzte aber auch screen für solche aktionen

----------

## Necoro

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wo sind jetzt nochmal die 1000 Hebel?

 

man screen ... ich sag ja nicht, dass man sie alle braucht. aber erstmal sind sie da und man ist verwirrt (ich war es zu mindestens).

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Wo sind jetzt nochmal die 1000 Hebel? 
> 
> man screen ... ich sag ja nicht, dass man sie alle braucht. aber erstmal sind sie da und man ist verwirrt (ich war es zu mindestens).

 

dafür nutze ich immer sowas: http://www.cheat-sheets.org/#Screen

----------

## mv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Wo sind jetzt nochmal die 1000 Hebel? 
> 
> man screen ... ich sag ja nicht, dass man sie alle braucht. aber erstmal sind sie da

 

Aber das ist andererseits das Gute wenn sie zumindest "erstmal da" sind, denn wenn man mitten in der Arbeit feststellt, dass man einen davon brauchen könnte (z.B. einen schon lange herausgescrollten Text abspeichern oder mal schnell ein zweites Fenster aufmachen will), kann man darauf zurückgreifen: Wenn man sie nicht alle kennt, macht das ja nichts.

Übrigens sieht bei mir der Arbeitsfluss anders aus: Ich rufe gar kein "screen" manuell auf, sondern mache das in meiner zsh.interactive-Datei. D.h. nach einmaliger Konfigurationsarbeit beginne ich einfach beim Schritt "Zeug machen"; detachen muss man meist gar nicht explizit, man kann sich auch später "einfach so" eine laufende screen-sesseion "schnappen".

Aber mit tmux soll das auch alles gehen. Ich habe bisher allerdings noch nicht gewechselt, da ich noch nicht herausgefunden habe, wie man mit iterierten tmux-sessions umgeht: So etwas wie Ctrl-a a bei Screen scheint es dort nicht zu geben...

----------

